# Spoke with attorney yesterday



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

She's a very good friend of mine and we met for lunch to discuss how to start the divorce. She gave me lots of useful information and gave me a link to papers I need to start filling out.
I get home from lunch and the H is home from his business trip. He'd been calling and texting me wondering where I was at and I asked him to sit down.

I straight up told him I want to divorce him. He asked "I thought we were going to try MC?" I told him that at this point I didn't see MC working for either of us and that I've had plenty of time to think while he was gone and i want what's best for me and that is to have him out of my life. He said that he was gone too long and that he should have tried to cut his trip short so he could be home with me.

I told him to print out all his finiancial paperwork including retirement and pay stubs. I said he was free to screw whoever he wanted, I will never have sex with him again.

I left to run an errand and I let that sink in with him. While I was gone I told my mother everything. She was not surprised. She broke down crying and begged me to come home. (and I have decided to do so as my family lives 3000 miles away)

the H was busy busy busy texting...for hours....He said he was going for a walk..ok he's really out making secret phone calls. 3 hours later he puts his shoes on and I asked if he was going for another walk. Nope.
He got in his truck and drove off. I went thru the history on his laptop and not even an hour had gone by after telling him I wanted a D he was texting the OW and many other girlfriends. "I'm a free man! She wants a divorce!" When the OW asked why I was divorcing, he replied "I guess she can't get over her jealousy."

I did something very stupid, I drove to the bar, with the laptop in hand and I found him outside at a table with 6 other women. He had his shades on, with a beer and a smoke and I walked right up to him, put the computer in his face and I said "Thank you. You have just confirmed that I have made the right decision in divorcing your pathetic ass". Many of the women had stunned looks on their faces. I just walked off and drove home. When I got home I called his brother and father and told them what was happening. Only my brother in law seemed upset by it. Half an hour after I leave the bar, he comes home because he wanted to get the last word in. 

He said "You've already told me you're done with me so why are you so pissed?"
Me: "It just confirms that you have no remorse or regret for what you did."
Him **crickets**

I went to bed.
This morning we got up around the same time and he was in the office when i was getting for work. He gave me an icy stare as I asked him to have all his finicial paperwork ready by the time I got home. He just said "OK" 

We'll see what happens tonight.

I have decided though, that once this divorce is final, my father is going to fly out here and help me move back to Virginia.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear it came to this. I do wish you the best. 

Be sure to ask your attorney any/all questions you have.


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

Be yourself, look after you only and take him down. There is no need to be nice to him.

Hurt his pocket , most male waywards hate it when their finances are affected.

Then dump him and any traces of him.


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

With that reaction from him, I'm not sorry for you, I'm happy for you. Obviously, as you told him, you've made the right decision.
Still a damn shame it happendd to you. But you *will* be better off. Hope the financial end of things doesn't turn into the hassle the rest of your marriage became. Good luck; stay strong!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Craggy456 said:


> He got in his truck and drove off. I went thru the history on his laptop and not even an hour had gone by after telling him I wanted a D he was texting the OW and many other girlfriends. * "I'm a free man! She wants a divorce!" When the OW asked why I was divorcing, he replied "I guess she can't get over her jealousy."*


:tool:

Wow. I don't know how I missed that part of the story.
Craggy, as soon as you file, the first beer is on me. 
He is a LOSER with a capital L!!!!


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

I will have the weekend to prepare my end of the paperwork and I will file first thing Monday morning  I want him out of my life ASAP!


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Just watch-when the divorce is one day away from being final, he'll come to you on his knees begging and pleading for another chance.


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

F-102 said:


> Just watch-when the divorce is one day away from being final, he'll come to you on his knees begging and pleading for another chance.


He's too wrapped up in his 37 yr old frat boy frame of mind to do that. From the way he speaks to me and others, he's just as glad to be rid of me as I to him


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Jul 29, 2011)

Good Luck and do whats right for you~


----------

